# Could they be demon possesed?



## ServantofGod (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX_F_C_sgL8&eurl=http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/false-teacher-warning-29867/

I know I posted this video in another thread, but I have a question to ask of it.

Watch 2:21 to 3:19 again. Is that girl possessed by a demon? It kept me awake for a while last night playing it over and over again in my mind. Are those churches that full of demonic spirits? That is not of God.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like a put on.


----------

